# Do cats need company?



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

At the tail end of last year I had two kittens dumped in my horses' field in a cardboard box. They came home for the weekend while we decided what to do with them, my lurchers loved them, my son wasn't allergic to them, so they stayed 

Unfortunately about a month ago we lost Meg to the road 

We're left with Jack, her brother (we assume). He's an indoor/outdoor cat, comes and goes as and when he wants to, eats and sleeps where he likes - but he's REALLY vocal. He sits at the top of the stairs and yowls. He walks around the house, and yowls. Wanders around outside, and yowls. He's much, much noiser since Meg went - when she was here, she was more vocal than him, but really only when she wanted something (eg for you to sit down so she could sit on your lap!) 

Is he just missing Meg? He did see her after she died because I thought it was important that he did.

We were wondering if it would help if we got another cat - of course now is 'kitten' season so I could pick one up from a rescue centre with no problem at all. 

Or do we just leave him be and accept he's loud!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Has he been neutered? some male cats can be very vocal if they haven't been neutered.
I always like cats in two's or even more. I always think it's sad just having one cat.
I don't think cats generally mind.
How ever it is nice to see them play together and have company.

We had 3 cats and two died last January leaving one on her own, so we got her a little play mate.
She is a lot happier and so are we.

As you said there are plenty needing homes so go get:thumbup:


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

When Black Tom was alive he and #2 cat, Fudge, were all but inseparable, tho' it was more her always wanting to be with/near him. There's no doubt she missed him badly for some time after he was pts and I was worried about her being lonely, but it turned out she's every inch a _one-special-friend_ cat.

She'd never taken to any of the others and still hasn't, either them as kittens or now adults, but she's happy with her own company........plus mine when she's in the mood.

Ian


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If he's not neutered, then this vocalisation will most likely continue until he is. However, cats do grieve in different ways, and I suspect there's an element of this going on as well. I think cats can function without company, but they do much better with it in my opinion.


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks all. Yes he is neutered - we had them both done quite early as a brother/sister combo was really not a good idea!



> When Black Tom was alive he and #2 cat, Fudge, were all but inseparable, tho' it was more her always wanting to be with/near him. There's no doubt she missed him badly for some time after he was pts and I was worried about her being lonely, but it turned out she's every inch a one-special-friend cat.
> 
> She'd never taken to any of the others and still hasn't, either them as kittens or now adults, but she's happy with her own company........plus mine when she's in the mood.


That's what worries me, that I get another cat and they don't like each other!

But then, I guess adding another little one to the family won't be too much like a chore 

OK, watch this space


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I have only one cat and I always wondered if she needed company.
Last March we're hosted a friend's cat and last weekend again. My cat had lots of fun chasing and playing with him, but in the end she was very glad when he was gone. They have very different personalities and she wouldn't stand him as a permanent companion.


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

My cat much prefers to be alone and I have noticed that when she is the only cat she is much more vocal. I thought she might be lonely so got a kitten, after a year they finally started to get on and then the kitten sadly died (hit by a car). After a week or so my cat was much happier, and really vocal again. When I take her to stay with my parents in a house full of cats, she is silent again. So with my cat, I think she is naturally vocal, but feels she has to stay quiet if other cats are about. She does occasionally yowl from other parts of the house, but once I find her or call to her she is happy again.

So perhaps your cat is crying to find his lost sister, and hopefully it will stop after a while, or perhaps he is just confident enough to be vocal now. I think you will be able to tell the difference. And be careful getting a new cat, it is hard work, it took a year for my two to start to like each other, and about 9 months for the fighting to stop! And I followed all of the advice on here on introductions!

Good luck with whatever you decide


----------

